
You can get Insync Plus for free in the next 72hrs - oranjax
I found Insync after learning that for years Google failed to deliver a Linux desktop client for Google Drive.
Insync is the only GDrive desktop client with a graphical UI and automatic sync for Linux that I could find.
I already paid some months ago, but at least you may enjoy this offer of getting it for free.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.insynchq.com&#x2F;free<p>It also works for Windows and Mac, but there you have the official Drive client and I don&#x27;t know if Insync has any advantages over Google&#x27;s solution.
======
johnhattan
One advantage for Win/Mac is a filename filter. If you have a bunch of
junk/temp/log files that you don't want to sync, you can filter them out via
regexp.

